# Labor Day Ride Lodging



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Whos stayin' where? 

I'd like to get a feel for what folks are going to do for lodging!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

most likely tent camping, unless my buuuuudy brings his big camper then I'll be mooching.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

New (to me anyway) 5th wheel


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

tent in the bed of my truck


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hopefully i will have a trailer with living quarters by then ... and if i dont i will be tenting it .. i dont like drinking driving..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

tent camping for me!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

we all need to make sure we get in the same spot as last year. i will be there early so i will hold the fort down for yall


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

if i go i will be bringing my camper.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Tent camping for sure. I plan on drinking just enough to still find the tent. Woodbutcher I agree on the same spot however there will be NO late night ducess this year.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

will go to my sons place about 7mi away, if i am able to drive if not have air matress in back of truck with topper


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's right RDWD, tim u better not deuce behind our tent this year!! Haha!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey when ya gotta go ya gotta go , ya know?:rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I will most likely bring a tent. May have a camper by then, but who knows...


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

We will most likely be across the parking lot from y'all again in our trailer and a few tents..


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

DjScrimm said:


> We will most likely be across the parking lot from y'all again in our trailer and a few tents..


hope yall aint gonna keep us up all nite again:rockn:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like my buddy "Bear" will be makin' the trip with me...still undecided on hotel or campin' tho.

I'm sure I'll spend more time at the campgrounds than the hotel if we choose to go that route .


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Gonna hang out a while at the campgrounds but will be sleeping at the Holiday Inn


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> Gonna hang out a while at the campgrounds but will be sleeping at the Holiday Inn


Oh come on man, rough it. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jctgumby said:


> Gonna hang out a while at the campgrounds but will be sleeping at the Holiday Inn


I may ride w/ ya  haha!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I may ride w/ ya  haha!


d d i may ride toooo :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't mind roughing it but the pregnant wife told me that she wanted a comfy bed to sleep in...She is not gonna come to the ride with me but she is gonna travel with me so I don't have much of a choice in the matter


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

good point.... :agreed:


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

im comin but havent been there before so is there plenty of room for tents or do i need to leave early to get a spot?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

we will be there early friday morning to try and rope off some spaces.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Good man.... :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> I don't mind roughing it but the pregnant wife told me that she wanted a comfy bed to sleep in...She is not gonna come to the ride with me but she is gonna travel with me so I don't have much of a choice in the matter


jim congrats on the future addition to the family.. and at least you can't loose her again this year..... bwahahahaha


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like a tent and air mattress for me....if I make it


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

walker said:


> jim congrats on the future addition to the family.. and at least you can't loose her again this year..... bwahahahaha


 
Thanks Walker and I told her the same thing about not having to worry about losing her


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Looks like a tent and air mattress for me....if I make it


 
may have something up my sleeve home skillet:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> may have something up my sleeve home skillet:rockn:


after a certain speech you gave that I wont mention on here...I'm skeered lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhaha ... no worries bud


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

If mine is running by then I will be pulling the camper down.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Either a popup camper or tenting it.


----------

